# اللهجة العراقية الجنوبية: علمود



## Slim86

ما هو اصل كلمة علمود في اللهجة العراقية الجنوبية؟ وكيف يمكن تأصيلها؟ الكلمة تعني (من أجل) وتقابل (عشان/منشان) في باقي اللهجات العربية او (كرمال) في اللهجة اللبنانية او (خاطر) في اللهجة الكويتية و(امبور) في لهجة شمال العراق.


----------



## Romeel

لست متاكدا

لكنها قد تكون "على مود" لأنهم يقولون "على راسي" كذلك

ومود هو مزاج mood

والله أعلم


----------



## WadiH

لا أعرف الإجابة لكن قطعاً لا علاقة لها بالكلمة الإنجليزية.

قد تكون موروثة من لهجات قبائل العراق القديمة في العصور الوسيطة لأنها تشبه كلمة "على شان"، وقد تكون استعارة من لغة أخرى كالفارسية لكن هذه الأخيرة تحتاج شخصاً خبيراً بالبحث في الفارسية.


----------



## raamez

ان كانت تسبق التأثير الانكليزي للمنطفة فيمكن تأثيلها ب على و ودك بمعنى بناءا على رغبتك ومن ثم تطورت سيمانطيقيا لتصبح مرادفة ل من أجلك


----------



## Romeel

موادّ اسم الفاعل من ودّ وهو أيضا اسم المفعول لكن هذه بعيدة

ماد يميد ميدا بمعنى تمايل لكنها ليست مودا

ومواد جمع مادة

فلا أرى في الكلمة مود أي رابط بما سبق من مفردات

فلم يبق غير التأثير الخارجي وهو كبير واللغات تتداخل

 من تلك الكلمات الانجليزية في الخليج والعراق مثلا: باص، بسكوت، برلمان، بيك أب، بلكون إلخ
والفارسية: بلكون، بشت، بس، بشكير إلخ
التركية:  بلكون، باوع، امضاء إلخ

وتوجد أغنية قديمة تقول : عبرت الشطّ على مودك

وأيضا مود بالتركية معناها وضع

والله أعلم


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا اتفق مع وادي حنيفة. الكلمة تسبق التأثير الإنجليزي على اللهجة العراقية.

قد تكون عربية ولكنني شخصيا أرى أن الاحتمال الأكبر أن تكون مأخوذة إما من الفارسية أو التركية.





alialikhalid said:


> وأيضا مود بالتركية معناها وضع


لعلها من هذه؟

الله أعلم


----------



## djara

alialikhalid said:


> وأيضا مود بالتركية معناها وضع


  هل بالامكان توفير مصدر لهذه المعلومة؟


----------



## Romeel

djara said:


> هل بالامكان توفير مصدر لهذه المعلومة؟


 أنا

هم الإخوة الأتراك دائما يقولون : harici mod


بمعنى الوضع الخارجي

وهي نفسها mode الإنجليزية فرجعنا إلى حيث كنّا!

والله أعلم


----------



## WadiH

المعنى التركي بعيد في رأيي وكذلك فرضية "المودّة".  أقرب كلمة عربية هي "ميد/بيد" بمعنى "قصد" وهي مستخدمة في اللهجات النجدية والبدوية.


----------



## Slim86

Wadi Hanifa said:


> أقرب كلمة عربية هي "ميد/بيد" بمعنى "قصد" وهي مستخدمة في اللهجات النجدية والبدوية.


ليست في اللهجة النجدية ولكن في اللهجة الصنعائية اليمنية يقال "على ميد" بنفس المعنى العراقي (من اجل) يبدو اننا في جنوب العراق قلبنا الميد الى مود لكن ماذا تعني "الميد" ؟


----------



## WadiH

Slim86 said:


> ليست في اللهجة النجدية ولكن في اللهجة الصنعائية اليمنية يقال "على ميد" بنفس المعنى العراقي (من اجل) يبدو اننا في جنوب العراق قلبنا الميد الى مود لكن ماذا تعني "الميد" ؟




تفضّل:

*مَيدَ*: (اسم)

فعلته *مَيْدَ* ذلك: من أَجله
*مَيْد*: لغة في بَيْد ، وفى الحديث : حديث شريف أَنا أَفصحُ العربِ *مَيدَ* أَنِّى من قريشٍ


----------



## Romeel

Wadi Hanifa said:


> تفضّل:
> 
> *مَيدَ*: (اسم)
> 
> فعلته *مَيْدَ* ذلك: من أَجله
> *مَيْد*: لغة في بَيْد ، وفى الحديث : حديث شريف أَنا أَفصحُ العربِ *مَيدَ* أَنِّى من قريشٍ


أَنا أفصح العرب، *بيد* أني من قريش، ونشأت في بني سعد

هذا تأويل لمعنى كلمة *بيد *وليس معناها الحقيقي فمعنى بيد *غير أن*: هذا إن ثبت الحديث!
ويقلب بعضهم الباء ميما فحعلوها ميد كما يقلب بعضهم اللام في ال التعريف إلى ميم فيقولون امبحر بمعنى البحر

فهذا ااـ *ميد *بعيد عن ااـ *مود*
لأنك أولت بيد في الحديث بمعنى من أجل مع أن التأويل محصور فقط في الحديث، ثم أخذت من قلب الباء إلى ميم فجعلتها ميد ومع كل هذا لازال في وسط الكلمة "ياء" وليس "واو"

أليس أيسر من كل هذا أن نقول أن أصل الكلمة أعجمي؟!

والله أعلم


----------



## WadiH

هذا ليس تأويلي هذا نص مقتبس من المعاجم القديمة (انظر مختار الصحاح ولسان العرب على سبيل المثال).  معنى الحديث لا يستقيم إلا بهذا التأويل، وليس غريباً أن يكون للمفردة أكثر من معنى، ومعنى "القصد" أو "من أجل" ما زال معروفاً في كافة الجزيرة العربية وهذا دليل آخر على صحة ما أوردته المعاجم القديمة.


----------



## Slim86

Wadi Hanifa said:


> ما زال معروفاً في كافة الجزيرة العربية وهذا دليل آخر على صحة ما أوردته المعاجم القديمة.


حسب بحثي البسيط على الانترنت يبدو ان استخدامها محصور في شمال اليمن والمناطق المتاخمة لها في جنوب السعودية

هل يرجح ان يعود أصل المفردة الى اللغات السامية القديمة في جنوب شبة الجزيرة مثل الحميرية والسبئية؟


----------



## WadiH

موجودة في اللهجات النجدية والبدوية أيضاً، مثلاً:

قال لي كذا وكذا ميد فلان (أي يقصد فلان)
قل ميده إنه كذا وكذا
منهو ميده؟  (أي من يقصد)

وهي تشبه المعنى الموجود في المعاجم: أنا أفصح العرب، أعني أني من قريش ورضعت في بني سعد

لا أدري عن اللغة السبئية، هذه تحتاج لمتخصص لكن حسب علمي أن المفردات المشتركة بين العربية والسبئية قليلة نسبياً، أما الحميرية فلم يبق منها نصوص كافية سوى جملة أو جملتين في المصادر العربية القديمة ونقش واحد محتمل، والكثير من اللغويين يعتقدون أن الحميرية مجرد لهجات عربية يمنية متأثرة بالسبئية وليست لغة مستقلة


----------



## Romeel

من تاج العروس


> (وبَيْدَ، وبَايِدَ بِمَعْنى غَيْر) ، يُقَال: رَجلٌ كثيرُ المَال بَيْدَ أَنَّه بَخيلٌ، مَعْنَاهُ غير أَنّه بَخيلٌ، حَكَاهُ ابْن السِّكِّيت. (و) قِيل: هِيَ بمعنَى (عَلَى) ، حَكَاهُ أَبو عُبَيْد، أَي الّتي يُرَادُ مِنْهَا المُصَاحَبَة. قَالَ ابْن سَيّده: والأَوّل أَعلَى. وَقد جاءَ فِي بعض الرِّوايات: (} بايْدَ أَنهم أُوتُوا الكتابَ مِن قَبْلِنَا) . قَالَ ابْن الأَثير: وَلم أَرَه فِي اللُّغة بهاذا المعنَى. وَقَالَ بعضُهم: إِنّها بأَيْد، أَي بقُوّة. قَالَ أَبو عُبيد: وَفِيه لُغة أُخرى مَيْدَ بِالْمِيم. (و) يأْتي بَيْدَ بمعْنَى (مِنْ أَجْل) ، ذكرَه ابْن هِشام، ومثَّله بِحَدِيث: (أَنا أَفصَحُ العَرَبِ {بَيْدَ أَنِّي مِن قُرَيش) .
> 
> ومَيْدٌ لُغة فِي بَيْدٍ بِمَعْنى غَيْرٍ، وَقيل: مَعْنَاهُمَا (عَلَى أَنَّ) ، وَفِي الحَدِيث) (أَنَا أَفْصَحُ الَعرَبِ مَيْدَ أَنِّي مِن قُرَيْش ونَشَأْتُ فِي بني سَعْدِ بن بَكْر) وفَسَّرَه بَعضهم، من أَجلِ أَنِّي، وَفِي الحَدِيث (نَحْنُ الآخرُونَ السابقونَ مَيْدَ أَنَّا أُوتِينَا الكِتَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهم) .



لكن لازلت "ميد" وليست "مود"

كما أظن أن العراقيين يفرقون بين "علمود" و"على مودك" في المعنى

والله أعلم


----------



## WadiH

alialikhalid said:


> لكن لازلت "ميد" وليست "مود"



الإبدال بين حرفي العلة (و) و(ي) وارد.



alialikhalid said:


> كما أظن أن العراقيين يفرقون بين "علمود" و"على مودك" في المعنى
> 
> والله أعلم



نفس الكلمة والمعنيين متقاربين جداً.



alialikhalid said:


> أليس أيسر من كل هذا أن نقول أن أصل الكلمة أعجمي؟!



ربما، لكن أين هي الكلمة الأعجمية المفترضة؟ لم نعثر عليها حتى الآن ولذلك يبقى الأصل أنها عربية.


----------



## Romeel

إيش تعني كلمة (على مود) ؟ باللهجة العراقية . - إجابات الروشن


----------



## Romeel

Wadi Hanifa said:


> نفس الكلمة والمعنيين متقاربين جداً.



ما هما؟


----------



## WadiH

علمود = من أجل
على مودك = من أجلك

مطابقة تماماً لـ"على شان" و"على شانك" في اللهجات الأخرى، ولا أحد يجادل بأن الكلمتين مختلفتان.


----------



## Romeel

هل قرأت إجابات الروشن؟


----------



## WadiH

alialikhalid said:


> هل قرأت إجابات الروشن؟



الإجابة التي تقول إنها إنجليزية؟ مستبعد جداً. الكلمة قديمة في اللهجة العراقية. على فكرة إعادة الكلمات العامية إلى أصل إنجليزي شائع جداً بين عامة الناس لكن 90% منها غير صحيح..
لو كانت إنجليزية لوجدنا مرادفاً أصلياً في اللهجة لكن هذا غير موجود.


----------



## Slim86

Wadi Hanifa said:


> قال لي كذا وكذا ميد فلان (أي يقصد فلان)
> قل ميده إنه كذا وكذا
> منهو ميده؟  (أي من يقصد)
> 
> وهي تشبه المعنى الموجود في المعاجم: أنا أفصح العرب، أعني أني من قريش ورضعت في بني سعد


ولكن هناك فرق بين (بقصد) و(لأجل) في اليمن معناها (لأجل) حصرا بينما في اللهجة النجدية تعني بقصد كذا وفلان وليس من اجل فلان ومن اجل كذا


----------



## Romeel

Wadi Hanifa said:


> الإجابة التي تقول إنها إنجليزية؟ مستبعد جداً.



لماذا؟


Wadi Hanifa said:


> الكلمة قديمة في اللهجة العراقية.


كيف عرفت أنها أقدم من الاحتلال؟


Wadi Hanifa said:


> على فكرة إعادة الكلمات العامية إلى أصل إنجليزي شائع جداً بين عامة الناس لكن 90% منها غير صحيح..


كيف عرفت؟


Wadi Hanifa said:


> لو كانت إنجليزية لوجدنا مرادفاً أصلياً في اللهجة لكن هذا غير موجود.



ماذا تقصد؟


----------



## WadiH

Slim86 said:


> ولكن هناك فرق بين (بقصد) و(لأجل) في اليمن معناها (لأجل) حصرا بينما في اللهجة النجدية تعني بقصد كذا وفلان وليس من اجل فلان ومن اجل كذا



نعم هذا تطور طبيعي ومعتاد يسمى semantic drift
لكن ما زالت ضمن نفس المعنى العام ولا سبب للاعتقاد أنها مفردة مختلفة.



alialikhalid said:


> لماذا؟
> 
> كيف عرفت أنها أقدم من الاحتلال؟




ينبغي البحث في مصادر قديمة في اللهجة العراقية لتأكيد ذلك لكن لو كانت المفردة حديثة لكان هناك مفردة قديمة بنفس المعنى خصوصاً أن المعنى هو من المعاني الأساسية وليست شيئاً جديداً أو مستحدثاً مثل اسم آلة جديدة.  بمعنى آخر ماذا كان العراقيون يقولون قبل الاستعارة المفترضة للتعبير عن نفس المعنى؟



alialikhalid said:


> كيف عرفت؟



مرت علي أمثلة كثيرة من هذا النوع. كثيراً ما يفسر الناس التشابه السطحي بأنه استعارة بينما الأغلب أنه مصادفة. هناك في هذا المنتدى "ثريد" طويل عن التشابه بين الكلمات العربية واليابانية وهو تشابه حقيقي لكن ليس إلا مصادفة وليس بسبب تأثر فعلي.




alialikhalid said:


> ماذا تقصد؟



انظر جوابي في الأعلى.  معنى "من أجل" من المعاني الأساسية في أي لغة، ولو كانت "علمود" استعارة حديثة لكان من المفترض وجود عبارة أقدم تعبّر عن نفس المعنى وتستخدم في المناطق الريفية مثلاً أو عند كبار السن، فأين هي؟

ثم إن الكلمة الإنجليزية المفترضة لا تشابه "علمود" في المعنى أصلاً فالإنجليزية تعني "المزاج" أو "الحالة النفسية" ولا تعني "من أجل" ولا تستخدم في الإنجليزية بهذا المعنى من قريب أو من بعيد ولذلك لا أرى أي سبب لربط المفردتين..


----------



## Romeel

الله أعلم


----------



## Mahaodeh

alialikhalid said:


> إيش تعني كلمة (على مود) ؟ باللهجة العراقية . - إجابات الروشن


هذا الموقع ليس قرآن. يتناقل الناس آراءا فيه كما نتناقلها هنا. قول أن علمود مأخوذة من الإنجليزية سمعته من سنين ولكن لم أر حتى الآن دليل واحد مقنع. أنا لا استبعد الأصل الأجنبي بحدّ ذاته وإنما استبعد هذا.





alialikhalid said:


> كما أظن أن العراقيين يفرقون بين "علمود" و"على مودك" في المعنى


على مود وعلمود مجرّد اختلاف في الكتابة، لا فرق لا في اللفظ ولا في المعنى.


alialikhalid said:


> كيف عرفت أنها أقدم من الاحتلال؟


أغنية "عبرت الشطّ على مودك" لم تؤلف من أجل كاظم الساهر، إنها أغنية من التراث عمرها بضعة مئات من السنين. ليس لها مؤلف أو ملحّن محدد وقد كانت موجودة منذ زمن العثمانيين، وهم يسبقون الإنجليز.
بالطبع البحث في المصادر القديمة كما قال وادي حنيفة سيعطيك أدلة أكثر.

هناك الكثير ممن يُعطي أصول عجيبة لكمات في اللهجة العراقية معظمها غير منطقية، والدليل الوحيد هو تشابه اللفظ، إلا أن تشابه اللفظ ليس دليل.


----------



## Romeel

أنا أخاف أن ندخل في جدال لا ينفع أحدا


Mahaodeh said:


> هذا الموقع ليس قرآن. يتناقل الناس آراءا فيه كما نتناقلها هنا. قول أن علمود مأخوذة من الإنجليزية سمعته من سنين ولكن لم أر حتى الآن دليل واحد مقنع. أنا لا استبعد الأصل الأجنبي بحدّ ذاته وإنما استبعد هذا.


لم نقل ذلك لكن قرينة وهذا هو الموجود


Mahaodeh said:


> على مود وعلمود مجرّد اختلاف في الكتابة، لا فرق لا في اللفظ ولا في المعنى.


هل أنت بصراوي؟


Mahaodeh said:


> أغنية "عبرت الشطّ على مودك" لم تؤلف من أجل كاظم الساهر، إنها أغنية من التراث عمرها بضعة مئات من السنين. ليس لها مؤلف أو ملحّن محدد وقد كانت موجودة منذ زمن العثمانيين، وهم يسبقون الإنجليز.


أين المصدر؟


Mahaodeh said:


> بالطبع البحث في المصادر القديمة كما قال وادي حنيفة سيعطيك أدلة أكثر.


من يقدم الدليل عليه الإتبان بالمصدر وليس المخالف له



Mahaodeh said:


> هناك الكثير ممن يُعطي أصول عجيبة لكمات في اللهجة العراقية معظمها غير منطقية، والدليل الوحيد هو تشابه اللفظ، إلا أن تشابه اللفظ ليس دليل.


إذا لم نقارن بتشابه اللفظ فبم نقارن إذا؟!
هذا السطر ينسف جميع مشاركتنا هنا الله يصلحك


----------



## Hemza

هل من الإمكانية أن تكون "مود" مشتقة من الجذر "و د د"؟
في المغرب تقول "على ودّ" كالتالي
مشيت هذه المسافة كلها على ودّك-
بغيت ننجح على ودّ نولّي طبيب-

أو كما قيل مجرد تغيير من  ميد>مود​


----------



## Mahaodeh

alialikhalid said:


> هل أنت بصراوي؟


لا، من بغداد


alialikhalid said:


> أين المصدر؟


جدي وجدتي، تعلمتها أمي منهم وتعلمتها منها.
كنت أعرف الأغنية قبل أن يغنيها كاظم الساهر في أواخر الثمانينيات، وكذلك كان يعرفها من حولي. في ذلك الوقت كانت هناك موضة عند المغنين الشباب في العراق، كل منهم غنّى على الأقل أغنية واحدة من التراث.



alialikhalid said:


> من يقدم الدليل عليه الإتبان بالمصدر وليس المخالف له


نعم، البينة على من ادّعى، ولكنني أعطيت بينة (الأغنية) وإنما أقول "هناك المزيد". ثم أن المدعي يقدّم دليلا والتحقق من الدليل على الطرف الآخر.


alialikhalid said:


> إذا لم نقارن بتشابه اللفظ فبم نقارن إذا؟!
> هذا السطر ينسف جميع مشاركتنا هنا الله يصلحك


أنا لا أقول أن ليس هناك تشابه، إنما أقول أن التشابه ليس دليلا للأسباب التالية:

١. قد تشبه الكلمة كلمة في لغة أخرى لأن اللغتين من نفس العائلة. مثلا، كتب في العربية وفي العبرية كلتاهما أصلية لأنها مأخوذة من السامية ولم تأخذها أي منها من الأخرى.

٢. قد تتشابه من قبيل المصادفة ولا توجد علاقة، مثلا مرآة في العربية ومقابلها في الإنجليزية، متشابهة ولكن العربية أصلية والإنجليزية مأخوذة من الفرنسية وهي أصلية فيها.

٣. اللغات تتغير بمرور الزمن، وهذا يشمل اللفظ والمعنى لذلك قد لا تعرف أن الكلمة مستعارة لاختلاف أحدهما أو كلاهما. مثلا أدميرال لا تشبه أمير البحر ولن تر التشابه إلا بعد أن يُقال لك أن أدميرال مستعارة من أمير البحر. وكلمة صفر بالعربية قد تشبه شيفرة بالإنجليزية إلى حد ما (تُلفظ سايفر) إلا أن المعنى تغيّر فلا يخطر في البال بلا بحث وتدقيق.

أما بخصوص مشاركاتنا فنحن في آخر الأمر نتبادل الآراء - التشابه قد يكون نتيجة استعارة وقد لا يكون، كل ما في الأمر أننا لا نستطيع أن نعتبر التشابه دليلا وإلا كانت على مود لها أكثر من أصل 😉


----------



## Louay77

الكلمة مأخوذة من اللغة الآرامية المندائية حيث أن  ࡁࡅࡃ (مود) تعني :  لأجل 

كلمة ࡁࡅࡃ (مود) مركبة من ࡁࡅ (مو) + ࡃ (د) 
ࡁࡅ (مو) يعني (ما هو) أو (الذي هو)
ࡃ (د) يعني (ل) 

إذن 
 ࡁࡅࡃࡊ (مود+ك) يعني (لأجلك) أو بشكل حرفي (الذي هو لك) ‎


----------



## Louay77

Louay77 said:


> الكلمة مأخوذة من اللغة الآرامية المندائية حيث أن  ࡁࡅࡃ (مود) تعني :  لأجل
> 
> كلمة ࡁࡅࡃ (مود) مركبة من ࡁࡅ (مو) + ࡃ (د)
> ࡁࡅ (مو) يعني (ما هو) أو (الذي هو)
> ࡃ (د) يعني (ل)
> 
> إذن
> ࡁࡅࡃࡊ (مود+ك) يعني (لأجلك) أو بشكل حرفي (الذي هو لك) ‎



يمكنكم الرجوع إلى معجم المفردات المندائية في العامية العراقية للدكتور قيس مغشغش ص 330 تحت باب مود
او 
 الألفاظ الآرامية في العامية العراقية لأشواق نصرت جاسم  فيRoute Educational and Social Sce Journal  350 Volume 5(2), February 2018


----------



## Romeel

Louay77 said:


> الكلمة مأخوذة من اللغة الآرامية المندائية حيث أن  ࡁࡅࡃ (مود) تعني :  لأجل
> 
> كلمة ࡁࡅࡃ (مود) مركبة من ࡁࡅ (مو) + ࡃ (د)
> ࡁࡅ (مو) يعني (ما هو) أو (الذي هو)
> ࡃ (د) يعني (ل)
> 
> إذن
> ࡁࡅࡃࡊ (مود+ك) يعني (لأجلك) أو بشكل حرفي (الذي هو لك) ‎


أخ لؤي: الكتابة (مشفّرة) لا تظهر إلا مربعات


----------



## Sadda7

@alialikhalid 
*الألفاظ الآرامية في العامية العراقية:*





*موسوعة اللغة العامية البغدادية:*
. ع ق = العراقية القديمة (جزرية أو سامية أو سوادية)
. ع = العربية


----------



## WadiH

وقد تكون المندائية استعارتها من العربية.  الموضوع يحتاج بحثاً أكبر.


----------



## Louay77

alialikhalid said:


> أخ لؤي: الكتابة (مشفّرة) لا تظهر إلا مربعات


----------



## Louay77

Wadi Hanifa said:


> وقد تكون المندائية استعارتها من العربية.  الموضوع يحتاج بحثاً أكبر.


لا، الكلمة متواجدة في النصوص المندائية  منذ مئات السنوات قبل دخول العرب على العراق


----------



## WadiH

ومن قال إن العرب دخلوا العراق قبل مئات السنوات؟ العرب متواجدون في العراق من العصور القديمة سواءً في الشمال أو الجنوب.  منطقة الجزيرة كانت تسمى بلاد العرب في الحقبة الأخمينية.

ما هو أقدم نص مندائي يحتوي على المفردة؟


----------

